# Bristol



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2008)

I was sent to Bristol with work for a couple of days this week. While the conference I went to was full of the most joyless bastards I'm ever met - the city was brilliant. Having never been to Bristol before I took a good walk round the old part of the city and had a wonderful time, getting stoned, having some decent beer and taking photos down by the river. Definitely going to come back again!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

Being sent to Bristol clearly has a different meaning to being "sent to Coventry"


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been sent to Coventry and I  didn't reckon much to it!


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 4, 2008)

Bristol is great


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

So you're based "up North" ?

If I have one complaint about the place where I've lived for 48 years, it's that everyone tried their damndest to migrate to the suburbs once they hit 21.

Handy for getting to the South West, but I'm frequently green with envy at all the happenings I read about London on here.


----------



## xenon (Apr 4, 2008)

Bristol, yes. Well it's alright really. No far out suburb for me. Like the fact I'm a 15 minute walk from the city centre. Been here 10 years.


----------



## JTG (Apr 4, 2008)

It's aces innit


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bristol rocks, we loves it down yere


----------



## strung out (Apr 24, 2008)

i live 5 miles out which is a pain in the arse but should be moving more central in a few months hopefully... can't wait


----------

